# WTB Yellow/Orange Dive watch would prefer Seiko



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I fancy either an orange or yellow dive watch it needs to be under £200 and I would prefer Seiko but I will consider other makes.

I don't want the first generation Orange monster but would love the 2nd gen monster also I don't want a Precista.

Thanks


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

andyarmitage said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I fancy either an orange or yellow dive watch it needs to be under £200 and I would prefer Seiko but I will consider other makes.
> 
> ...


 I've tagged you in the sales section.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

andyarmitage said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I fancy either an orange or yellow dive watch it needs to be under £200 and I would prefer Seiko but I will consider other makes.
> 
> ...


 I know it's not a Seiko, more like it's Orient half sister but does this float your boat and available for much much less than your £ 200 figure. PM me if interested.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> I know it's not a Seiko, more like it's Orient half sister but does this float your boat and available for much much less than your £ 200 figure. PM me if interested.
> 
> Cheers


 nice


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

reggie747 said:


> I know it's not a Seiko, more like it's Orient half sister but does this float your boat and available for much much less than your £ 200 figure. PM me if interested.
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks Reggie but it needs to be a Seiko


----------

